# STP meet up in L.A: Sat July 11th-Venice Beach



## Linda/Ziggy (Jun 27, 2010)

Hey all,

I'm gonna be in my home town of Hell-A enroute to New Orleans !

I'm putting out a call out for ANY STP peeps who are in LA/will be in LA
to have a meet up !
It'd be lovely meet some of you !

So how's about the obvious place?
Venice Beach
Sat July 10th
Under the palms - where all the usual roaddawgs are.
We can FNB together too if their still serving on sundays at Rose.

I'm hitching from Ukiah (Mendocino county) to LA, so looking for peeps
to hang /crash/camp out with.

Linda
[email protected]


----------



## Linda/Ziggy (Jun 27, 2010)

Yes that SHOULD BE :
Saturday July 10th !!!

All praise my evil dyslexic genius

Linda
[email protected]


----------



## xbocax (Jun 28, 2010)

Sounds Good! and if your in town this weekend make it to this!


----------



## Linda/Ziggy (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm sooo bummed I'm gonna miss this event in LA!
It's super cool & important something like this is EVEN HAPPENING in LA.

Hey if anyone is in SF on that day the Really Really Free Market is
happenin in Dolores Park, in the Missiion District.
I will be there.

Se my next thread.

Linda
[email protected]


----------

